# VIP 722 - Sling Adapter works only in Home Network



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

I got the sling adapter and works only when am on home network (home wifi in laptop or iphone).

It doesnt work in outside wi-fi and 3g (iphone).

Can somebody help me with what am missing?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What is your internet upload speed?

There is a minimum speed (I forget what it is) below which it will not even try to make a bad connection.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> What is your internet upload speed?
> 
> There is a minimum speed (I forget what it is) below which it will not even try to make a bad connection.


upload 4mbps
download 15mbps


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Is UPnP turned on on your router?


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

klang said:


> Is UPnP turned on on your router?


What is that? How to check if its turned on or not in the router?

If its not, how to enable that?

Please advise.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

quizzer said:


> What is that? How to check if its turned on or not in the router?
> 
> If its not, how to enable that?
> 
> Please advise.


On my Netgear router it is in the advanced section of the setup GUI. Check box to turn on. On was the default for my router.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

What does it say when you try to connect from your phone (receiver not connected)? Download the speedtest app and let me know what your download speed is on your phone. You have enough upload speed at your home, but if the download on your phone is too slow (on 3G), it may not be connecting properly. 

Also, how is the receiver connected the the internet?


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> What does it say when you try to connect from your phone (receiver not connected)? Download the speedtest app and let me know what your download speed is on your phone. You have enough upload speed at your home, but if the download on your phone is too slow (on 3G), it may not be connecting properly.
> 
> Also, how is the receiver connected the the internet?


Update:

I didnt check on the router. But I was able to get it working in Iphone (3G) and laptop (not on home wi-fi but some other wi-fi) too.

Only thing thats not working is in office.

Is it due to firewall restriction? Any pointers to overcome it?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

quizzer said:


> Update:
> 
> I didnt check on the router. But I was able to get it working in Iphone (3G) and laptop (not on home wi-fi but some other wi-fi) too.
> 
> ...


It sounds like the 3G speeds may not have a fast enough download to support streaming (it's typically better on wifi).

What happens when you try to connect from the office? Are you trying to connect from a computer? Any error message numbers?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

quizzer said:


> Update:
> 
> I didnt check on the router. But I was able to get it working in Iphone (3G) and laptop (not on home wi-fi but some other wi-fi) too.
> 
> ...


All bets are off unless you work in the IT dept at work OR know someone who does... Many offices block various ports to keep just this kind of thing from dragging down their network if all the employees tried to do it at the same time.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> What happens when you try to connect from the office? Are you trying to connect from a computer? Any error message numbers?


Connecting from Computer.

There was a problem connecting to your device (Error 2).

Please try again later.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

quizzer said:


> Connecting from Computer.
> 
> There was a problem connecting to your device (Error 2).
> 
> Please try again later.


Error 2 is a "catch-all" error. This means there is no specific message for the problem that occurred, but it can be anything. Reset everything (modem/CPU/router/receiver), and check your office network speeds to make sure they are above par.

If it still has the same problem, it's likely a setting in the network


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm looking at options to bypass the office firewall issue.

Has anybody encountered the firewall and if so how did you overcome it?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

quizzer said:


> I'm looking at options to bypass the office firewall issue.
> 
> Has anybody encountered the firewall and if so how did you overcome it?


Even the attempt would likely be grounds for dismissal. Check your electronic usage policy at work.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

klang said:


> Even the attempt would likely be grounds for dismissal. Check your electronic usage policy at work.


Agreed... people are being paid to work, not stream their Sling from home... and the work internet grants no entitlement to use it for anything but work purposes... and many companies lock down some services and block some domains to prevent some abuses from happening.

Bottom line... let sleeping dogs... you know the rest


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

As one of those IT guys, yeah, leave it alone.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

When am in home network, I'm able to watch LIVE TV, but cant access the DVR.

*My receiver is always connected online and the broadband test says 'Connected Online".*

I always see this:

You have attempted to access a feature that requires your receiver to be connected to your home broadband network. Please ensure your receiver is currently connected to the Internet. If you are still experiencing issues, please try the following steps on your receiver:

1. Press Menu on the remote
2. Select System Setup (6), Installation (1) then Broadband Setup (9)
3. Select Network Setup (1), then Reset Connection

Once you have confirmed you are online, just refresh your browser and click on the My DVR tab.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

And in Office network I get this, when using Dish ONLINE

Your computer was able to connect to your device, but the connection was interrupted. (Error 36) (2).

Try connecting again.

Can somebody help?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

How is the receiver connected to the internet?


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> How is the receiver connected to the internet?


Ethernet cable from the router to the receiver.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Error 36 means that it was able to connect to the receiver, but there was an error in the handshake process. My guess is there is a setting in the office firewall preventing a proper connection for sling

Does your receiver always show a "green" icon next to it on DRA/DO.com? Have you tried resetting the receiver at all?


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> Error 36 means that it was able to connect to the receiver, but there was an error in the handshake process. My guess is there is a setting in the office firewall preventing a proper connection for sling
> 
> Does your receiver always show a "green" icon next to it on DRA/DO.com? Have you tried resetting the receiver at all?


Even its not working in home network now. The receiver turns yellow immediatly, its green to start with.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Reset the receiver if you haven't (unplug for 15 seconds) also reset your router and modem. Once the receiver comes back up, do the:

1. Press Menu on the remote
2. Select System Setup (6), Installation (1) then Broadband Setup (9)
3. Select Network Setup (1), then Reset Connection

and make sure the IP address is showing. Double check the ethernet cable as well.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> Reset the receiver if you haven't (unplug for 15 seconds) also reset your router and modem. Once the receiver comes back up, do the:
> 
> 1. Press Menu on the remote
> 2. Select System Setup (6), Installation (1) then Broadband Setup (9)
> ...


Let me do it and update.

But one thing I noticed is that it works fairly well with DO and doesnt work with DRA.

There is no green/yellow light next to receiver on DO,its there only on DRA and it turns yellow immediatly in a few minutes after login.

I will reset receiver, modem and router and let you know.

Thank you so much for helping me.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

A "yellow" connection means the receiver had been connected at one point, but currently can not be found. I'm hoping resetting everything brings it back online. Good luck


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> A "yellow" connection means the receiver had been connected at one point, but currently can not be found. I'm hoping resetting everything brings it back online. Good luck


I reset the receiver, changed port on the router (did not reset modem and router), its working good so far on both laptop and iphone.

The light changes to green after a few seconds from yellow. reversal of what was happening earlier.

*Sometimes i dont see the "My DVR" tab having all the recorded programs. Is it because some recording is happening at that time?*

But the live tv is working.

Thanks Matt.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, the receiver updates normally once a day, so anything recorded that day typically doesn't show. Howeverm if you click the "refresh" button in the top right, the day's events should appear.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> Yes, the receiver updates normally once a day, so anything recorded that day typically doesn't show. Howeverm if you click the "refresh" button in the top right, the day's events should appear.


Only one thing doesnt work at home and office:

*I dont see the "My DVR" tab showing any of the recorded programs from my DVR?*
Rest works good like LIVE TV


----------



## wrousey (Dec 7, 2011)

I can view live tv from the sling adapter while at home using my home network. If I try using DO or DRA while out side of my network over 3g or over broadband it will not connect. My dish receiver is online and is connected to the internet and also the sling adapter says it is ready in the sys info. I have charter internet with 26mb down and 4 Up. I know this is plenty for the requirements. So I am wondering if it is a port issue or what. Sometimes I get the 36 error which nobody on dish chat can tell me what it means. They have me go through the basic steps of restarting everything and asking stupid questions. If anyone has any info or help on this let me know.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

wrousey said:


> I can view live tv from the sling adapter while at home using my home network. If I try using DO or DRA while out side of my network over 3g or over broadband it will not connect. My dish receiver is online and is connected to the internet and also the sling adapter says it is ready in the sys info. I have charter internet with 26mb down and 4 Up. I know this is plenty for the requirements. So I am wondering if it is a port issue or what. Sometimes I get the 36 error which nobody on dish chat can tell me what it means. They have me go through the basic steps of restarting everything and asking stupid questions. If anyone has any info or help on this let me know.


Try this, as I have a similar issue with occasionally being prompted the receiver is offline when in fact it's online. When you are connected remotely using DRA or DO, and are at the main screen, in the upper right you'll see a dropdown showing the receiver you're connected to with the Sling Adapter. Click that dropdown and select another receiver, when the page refreshes, then go back to that dropdown and select the receiver with the Sling Adapter attached. It should then display the receiver as online.


----------

